# 2011 Cruze 2LT RS Black Granite Metallic - Indiana



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome. Where in Indiana? I guess we need to start a "messed up the install of the front bowtie overlay" club. I'm on #2, and it's still not right, lol. It's the "crown" of the emblem that messed me up. I think need to start at the corners of the vertical portion of the "tie" and work out. Not like the directions suggest.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

haha, no kidding. that's what i was thinking once I messed mine up, should have done it differently. I was so pissed too, lol. oh well, can't take it with us! Living in Lafayette, from DeMotte area originally.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm an IU grad, but we can still be friends. Good news for the Boilers about Painter, huh? Disclaimer: wife, sister, father, BIL, SIL all went to Purdue.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

lol, yeah, I was in Champaign/Urbana today for work and they were giving me crap since the St Louis Post had an article saying Painter took the Missouri job...I was pissed, then I heard they reported wrong and he took a new contract to stay in West Lafayette.


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

i think the tint really makes the car.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

For sure...I tried to get it done the day after I bought the car but had to wait a week...I was anxious!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

FYI I emailed ryan about my messed up front bowtie and he offered me half off on the replacement if ordered directly through his site. 

Also nice car


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

hey, thanks for the tip. I'll try that...and thank you very much for the compliment!


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

congrats! looks so fresh.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> FYI I emailed ryan about my messed up front bowtie and he offered me half off on the replacement if ordered directly through his site.
> 
> Also nice car


You emailed him @ grafxwerks? Third time might be the charm...


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Another Indiana guy. Welcome, BTW, I'm a Purdue guy also. Car looks great, Welcome.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I contacted Ryan. Still deciding if it's worth the hassle to do it again. I think starting from the bottom of the overlay and working your way up, then out would work best. I think the adhesive is too "sticky" and doesn't allow any re-positioning. Maybe if they used a heat sensitive adhesive instead. Place it, then use a hair dryer to set the adhesive would work better.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Ask Ryan to post a "Install" video for the front overlay. I still have mine in the envelope. Waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

*Dark Smoke/Black Markers and Debadge RS*

So my dark smoke/black markers came in yesterday...I couldn't wait to get them put on. It took about 5-10 minutes total and they were in! I think they look awesome. I also removed the RS badge on the sides...
here are the pics.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

re-ordered my front overlay. Can't wait to get it in but nervous I'll mess it up!!! gotta remind myself to be patient and take my time. Pics will come after...


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I am also a Purdue grad haha small world


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

For what its worth. I started mine in the centre of the badge and worked out. If you do it in cooler weather and don't press it on hard it will lift off for some slight readjustment.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I'll let everyone know how it works out lol


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

*Greetings*

its nice to see some fellow northeast hoosiers on the forum i thought i was the only one on here


----------

